# 300 Win Mag Question



## ndfarmboy (Jan 7, 2006)

Found a great deal on a Howa .300 Win Mag Model 1500. Brought it home last week and shot 5 shells through it.(Winchester 180 gr.) Tried to eject the 5th shell and it was stuck in the chamber. Couldn't pull the bolt back. I took it back to the dealer and he gave me a brand new one this afternoon. Just got back in and shot 3 shells through it (different ammo PMC) and did the same thing. The only reason I bought this gun is because a couple neighbors I hunt with have em and they love em! I called the gunsmith in town here tonight and he said to bring it in and he would try to buff the chamber. Why should I have to do this with a brand new gun! Anyone else have any problems like this. First Howa I've owned and probably the last!
Thanks


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Just a fluke, Howa builds the Vanguard for Weatherby so you can bet your life they are high quality. I also recentely traded a Remington 700 Varminter in .22-250 to a Howa 1500 Laminated Varminter in .204, and I am a die hard Remington fan, if that tells you anything. PMC loads to very hot specs, I've had the same problem with Vanguards and hot handloads, generally the brass just over expands or the case neck splits. Anyway, the best way to fix this problem is to open the bolt, and with a brass or coated cleaning rod, drive the case back out. First 50 rounds or so and the problem will dissapear. You may also have a small exterior burr that you could VERY CAREFULLY remove with a hard arkansas stone, taking exetreme care not to alter the barrel or chamber in any way!

:sniper:


----------



## ndfarmboy (Jan 7, 2006)

Sorry 7400, not to be ignorant but, whats a arkansas stone?


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

You might have some bad ammo or like remington said a fluke. I have a .300 win mag in the BAR and have had no problems with the chamber and I shoot several brands of ammo through it but mostly stick to the wichesters and federals. My auto tends to not like full let tips so i stick to the balistic tips and hollow points (tends to cut a bit of the lead making the slug spin to one side or the other). You might want to check how the rounds fit into the gun and how the spent round sits in there. I had a .308 one time that after about 3 or 4 shots in a row would have to realy force out the spent round...its as if it was jamming due to the heat of the rounds. Good luck with the prob


----------



## DuaneinND (Jan 22, 2005)

Did you clean the barrel and chamber BEFORE shooting the rifle? The factory does not clean after test firing and and if the rifle sits in the box or on the shelf in less than ideal conditions, the chamber will develop a layer of gunk that seems to stick to everything. Have your gunsmith clean and polish the chamber and try again, if they continue to stick- take it back.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I was going to say.....clean the ever living "bleep" out of it. It sounds dirty.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> Sorry 7400, not to be ignorant but, whats a arkansas stone?


A very high quality whet rock. Don't even bother looking at WAL-MART for this, ACE Hardware and True-Value Hardware sometimes have them, but you generally have to get them from knife dealers.

Heres a link: http://www.traditionalwoodworker.com/product_info.php/cPath/34_43_50/products_id/149


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ndfarmboy

I would also guess it is in need of cleaning. I don't own a Howa, but friends who do like them. A fellow in Jamestown has used many barreled actions to put rifles together for dozens of people, and they all like them.
I once got a Remington in 243 that cut the case in half every time I shot it. The chamber reamer must have been nicked at the factory and it left a sharp raised ridge all the way around the chamber. New factory ammo cam right in half every time I pulled the trigger.
Years ago Savage had some tough chambers. My nephew had a 243 that would stick often. I used a plastic bore brush, wrapped it with string, coated it with semi chrome polish and buffed it with a cordless drill. It never stuck again. It appeared that the milling marks were a little rough in the chamber. This polish is so fine you would wear out your drill before removing .001 inch from your chamber. One thing you must be careful of is getting everything centered. You don't want the center wire of the brush scratching the shoulder or throat area of your chamber. If your not comfortable with doing this by all means don't do it.

I am surprised that PMC gave you a problem. When choreographing it in my 300 Winchester magnum it is about 100 fps slower than all other brands. I think the brass is a little softer so may set into rough milling marks a little more. 
I think the best thing to do is have the gunsmith look at it. It shouldn't be expensive for him to just look. If there are problems beyond cleaning take it back again. Get another new one and clean it good before shooting. This should be a good rifle.

edit: it looks like spell check doesn't like the word chronograph, I had to turn it off.


----------

